# AMS -vs- Bachmann Spectrum coupler height



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone here have both AMS and Bachmann spectrum 1:20.3 rolling stock? Do the couplers match up? 

Reason I ask is that I just got a bachmann 3 truck shay (dcc/sound), and the coupler does NOT match up to the AMS car. My K-27 does however, after replacing the coupler with a higher offset one from the parts bag, does.


Thanks,
Nataraj


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have many AMS and Bachmann spectrum cars. The Bachmann couplers are a little lower then the AMS cars but the couplers are bigger so they do match. I am in the process of replacing both with Kadees and am lowering the AMS height. 

In the past before the 1:20 cars were released the standard Bachmann height was to match their truck mounted cars. The 3 truck shay for example was produced in this period. 

Since the K27 all the Bachmann spectrum locomotives come equipped with both high and low couplers, the high fit the AMS and 1:20 cars and the low fit their standard line. 

Stan Ames


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nataraj, I convert all my bachmann to Kadee couplers and some of my AMS have been converted. The bachmann have a kadee draft gear box the AMS can easily be retrofitted. the height difference is very minor. My couplers are not height modified and the equipment runs for hours with no problems. Also I have found the Kadee couplers and AMS couplers will work together, you lose the uncoupleing benefits of each but they do stay connected. 

Terry


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes have both and they do couple.Have to watch the swing on the AMS cars as I have found on some,flat cars, that the little knibs need trimming a bit to let the coupler move to its full extent in the housing.If the couplers cannot move fully the trailing car can derail on curves. 
Regards 
David


----------



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys ... 

Sounds like putting a body mounted kadee on the shay should solve it!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

This thread leads me to ask, is there a standard coupler height for 1:20.3 scale? and is the AMS or Bman height correct? (or neither)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Define "standard." Both Bachmann (1:20 "spectrum" rolling stock and latest locos) and AMS use 1 1/8" as a centerline for their couplers. In terms of scale, this is too low, but it's what they use. It's also what Kadee uses for their "G scale" coupler height. 

Narrow gauge coupler heights varied by railroad, usually between 24" and 28", so 30 - 35mm centerline (1 3/16" - 1 3/8") if you were looking to do couplers at a scale height. Note that if you do that, you'll be in for some surgery to raise the couplers to the "prototype" height. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks East Broad Top! You even answered all the questions I was pondering but didn't take the time to type. I wondered if height varied on the prototypes also, as they definitely all seemed to have their own way of doing things. Based on your input I think I will just go along with the scale industries 1 1/8 and keep thing simpler as I start out in large scale.


----------



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

thinking about it now ... since the spectrum cars come with optional low couplers ... i can just use one as a transition car...


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 29 Sep 2010 08:15 PM 
Define "standard." Both Bachmann (1:20 "spectrum" rolling stock and latest locos) and AMS use 1 1/8" as a centerline for their couplers. In terms of scale, this is too low, but it's what they use. It's also what Kadee uses for their "G scale" coupler height. 
Later, 

K Kevin

Are you sure of your measurements?

Kadee and Bachmann use 1 1/8" but my AMS use a little over 1 1/4" for the centerline.

Stan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My Accucraft and AMS check 1.125" to centerline.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

(tongue in cheek) Stan, what did I tell you about using the LGB ruler???  

Seriously, all the AMS stuff I've had across my workbench had a 1 1/8" centerline on the coupler with the exception of the K-37. It had two pockets - one set at 1 1/8, and one right above it at around 1 5/16. 

Later, 

K


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 01 Oct 2010 08:19 PM 
(tongue in cheek) Stan, what did I tell you about using the LGB ruler???  

Seriously, all the AMS stuff I've had across my workbench had a 1 1/8" centerline on the coupler with the exception of the K-37. It had two pockets - one set at 1 1/8, and one right above it at around 1 5/16. 

Later, 

K 

Must be the weather in the NE that raises the AristoCraft couplers on my 1:20 cars

Stan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Must be the weather in the NE that raises the AristoCraft couplers on my 1:20 cars 

Well, the snow does get pretty deep up there. Gotta keep the couplers clear...  'course right now, it's the water that's givin' y'all fits (though mostly much further south). 

Can't argue with the photo. I gotta think there's probably enough vertical play in some the coupler mounts to where one can feasibly get different heights. I checked my passenger cars, and they're pretty solidly at 1 1/8". My flat car, on the other hand, has enough vertical play in the pocket to where you can raise the coupler to the top of the pocket, raising the centerline. I can't get it to stay as high as Stan's photo without physically holding the coupler up, but at the top of its travel, it does indeed measure 1 1/4". In it's "natural" state, it sits at 1 1/8". (Don't know why I'm surprised by the fact that there may be loose tolerances here and there...) 

In all practicality, the coupler faces for the Bachmann, AMS, and Kadee couplers are tall enough to where an offset between 1/16" and 1/8" isn't going to cause all that much trouble unless your track is _really_ uneven. 

Later, 

K


----------

